
Relative deprivation predicts voting for far-right [pdf] - kennydale
http://eprints.whiterose.ac.uk/145906/1/Urbanska%20%26%20Guimond%202018%20GRD%20ER%20IRSP.pdf
======
steamedhams
It doesn’t seem reasonable to describe any party getting over a third of the
vote as “extreme left” or “extreme right” — they are mainstream almost by
definition.

~~~
kennydale
The article used the term "extreme right", seemingly because it's a
traditional term for this kind of movement, but I used more colloquial term
"far-right". Please let me know if there are any other more appropriate names
for the movement.

